# NBD! (now enriched with 50% more pics)



## Chris (May 6, 2008)

Just signed for this, which I pick up tomorrow:







2007 R6S, leftover, 1 mile on it.


----------



## DelfinoPie (May 6, 2008)

[action=DelfinoPie]is jealous as FUCK!!![/action]


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 6, 2008)

so the person did a wheelie then lost control, was thrown from the bike and died on impact? 

anyway nice score


----------



## Chris (May 6, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> so the person did a wheelie then lost control, was thrown from the bike and died on impact?
> 
> anyway nice score



 No, it has one mile because they built it a day ago, for me - it was in the crate before that.  The 2008's are in stock now so the 2007's are discounted. It's brand new.


----------



## XEN (May 6, 2008)

Grats! Stay safe!


----------



## Toshiro (May 6, 2008)

That finish =


----------



## CentaurPorn (May 6, 2008)

Very nice dude.


----------



## playstopause (May 6, 2008)

Niiiice! Don't go too crazy now, these are quite dangerous. We want to keep our adminishredder!

:mom:


----------



## Chris (May 6, 2008)

playstopause said:


> Niiiice! Don't go too crazy now, these are quite dangerous. We want to keep our adminishredder!
> 
> :mom:



This will be my third bike.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (May 6, 2008)

I want a bike, but I know if I got one, I'd be dead within 5 minutes once I hit the high way.


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 6, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I want a bike, but I know if I got one, I'd be dead within 5 minutes once I hit the high way.


usually you're dead on impact, you must be really resilent to survive hitting the highway


----------



## DelfinoPie (May 6, 2008)

Chris said:


> This will be my third bike.



Wasn't there a picstory AAAAAAAAGES ago about you making some kind of crazy, makeshift helmet and riding your bike?

I can't remember all the details, only that it was ridiculous


----------



## Chris (May 6, 2008)

Yeah.  Technically, this was the first ever picstory. 

Guide To Brainbuckets


----------



## DelfinoPie (May 6, 2008)

"If you can read this, the bitch fell off"


----------



## Ken (May 6, 2008)

urklvt said:


> Grats! Stay safe!


----------



## Leon (May 6, 2008)

ha! i sorta remember that... after seeing it


----------



## Groff (May 6, 2008)

Too bad you live in Mass. or i'd say let's go for a ride. And there's no way in hell i'm riding that far with my "Hard-as-a-rock-make-your-ass-go-numb" seat.






Chris said:


>



You kinda look like Vanilla Ice in 'Cool as Ice'






[ACTION=TheMissing]runs[/ACTION]


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 6, 2008)

Homna homna homna! I love those kind of bikes! You're so bloody lucky man! Congrats!


----------



## TimSE (May 6, 2008)

fuuuuck
i miss my bike


----------



## Groff (May 6, 2008)

Sport bikes are cool, but the bike I REALLY want:






Btw, if you don't mind me asking, how much did you pay for it?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (May 6, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> usually you're dead on impact, you must be really resilent to survive hitting the highway



I can't tell how much of a smart ass you're being, but what I meant was within 5 minutes I'd get in an accident on the highway


----------



## HighGain510 (May 6, 2008)

I don't know much about bikes but it sure looks pretty!  Be safe out there dude.


----------



## Chris (May 6, 2008)

TheMissing said:


> Too bad you live in Mass. or i'd say let's go for a ride. And there's no way in hell i'm riding that far with my "Hard-as-a-rock-make-your-ass-go-numb" seat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Rob V.W. and I are homeboys, sir.


----------



## Groff (May 6, 2008)

Chris said:


> Rob V.W. and I are homeboys, sir.



 No shit!

I got to meet him when he played a free concert in Atlantic City, He saw me wearing an ICP shirt. He's one of the coolest people i've met.


----------



## Chris (May 6, 2008)

TheMissing said:


> No shit!
> 
> I got to meet him when he played a free concert in Atlantic City, He saw me wearing an ICP shirt. He's one of the coolest people i've met.



I've seen him twice. Met him at the first show, chatted him up and he actually put me on the guest list for his show the next night at the Middle East in Boston/Cambridge. Definitely an aces fucking cool guy, I thought he was just being polite about the guest list, but lo and behold, I show up and Chris + 3 is on the list. 

His metal act fucking owns man. His band is tight as a motherfucker and he is one HELL of a showman. Can't sing/write songs worth a damn, but live it doesn't really matter because the energy the guy puts out is just awesome.


----------



## Groff (May 6, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I can't tell how much of a smart ass you're being, but what I meant was within 5 minutes I'd get in an accident on the highway



The first time I took my bike up to 75mph on the parkway I was scared shitless. 

Even though i've done 80+ (I actually got clocked at 82 once!) on my dirbike with trees 3ft on either side of me in the woods. I guess pavement looks WAY more unforgiving than dirt, even though at 70mph... NOTHING is soft.


----------



## Groff (May 6, 2008)

Chris said:


> His metal act fucking owns man. His band is tight as a motherfucker and he is one HELL of a showman. Can't sing/write songs worth a damn, but live it doesn't really matter because the energy the guy puts out is just awesome.



 I enjoy some of his beats. Rap, to me is more about getting into a song than what they're singing. ...I mean hell, I listen to *ICP*...


----------



## Chris (May 6, 2008)

TheMissing said:


> The first time I took my bike up to 75mph on the parkway I was scared shitless.
> 
> Even though i've done 80+ (I actually got clocked at 82 once!) on my dirbike with trees 3ft on either side of me in the woods. I guess pavement looks WAY more unforgiving than dirt, even though at 70mph... NOTHING is soft.



Same here. Going over steel grate expansion bridges used to scare the shit out of me too. I'd look down and just think "cheese grater". 

As a dumbass youth, I took a buddy's Hayabusa up to (speedo indicated, which is always WAY off) 200MPH on the fucking highway in the middle of the day. Tunnel vision like you wouldn't believe, and when I finally geared down I pulled over and threw up all over myself. I pulled back in the parking lot covered in vomit and was just like "Yeah, that's fast." 

The stupid shit you do as a kid. I'm lucky I didn't kill myself.


----------



## Chris (May 6, 2008)

TheMissing said:


> I enjoy some of his beats. Rap, to me is more about getting into a song than what they're singing. ...I mean hell, I listen to *ICP*...



VI's band is a metal band now dude. If you see them in your area, GO SEE THEM, they are badass. 

Hell, he did a song with Dan Spitz and Nicko McBrain!

YouTube - 7x70 Off tha Chain Vanilla Ice, Dan Spitz & Nicco McBrain


----------



## HighGain510 (May 6, 2008)

Chris said:


> VI's band is a metal band now dude. If you see them in your area, GO SEE THEM, they are badass.
> 
> Hell, he did a song with Dan Spitz and Nicko McBrain!
> 
> YouTube - 7x70 Off tha Chain Vanilla Ice, Dan Spitz & Nicco McBrain



During the chorus he sounds like Fred Durst almost!  Was this song put together around the same time that Limp Bizkit and rap/metal was still the "in" thing?


----------



## jaxadam (May 6, 2008)

I almost just bought an '06 R6 for $6000 flat about two hours ago... Seriously. 4000 miles on it.


----------



## Chris (May 6, 2008)

I paid only a grand more than that with zero miles on it for an '07. 

I just got back from signing papers and whatnot, dropped $500 on all this misc shit:






+ Framesliders, a carbon tank protector and a net. So now I have all this stuff, I just need the bike.  Wish I had the 'scratch for an Arai helmet though.


----------



## supertruper1988 (May 6, 2008)

Holy crap those are expansive


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 6, 2008)

Chris said:


> Rob V.W. and I are homeboys, sir.



Is it me or do you look a _teenchy_ bit like Charlie Sheen in that pic?


----------



## Chris (May 6, 2008)

Dunno.  My hair's all fucked up though, because ol' Ice was signing my hat.


----------



## Leon (May 6, 2008)

do you model on the side?


----------



## Se7enMeister (May 6, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I want a bike, but I know if I got one, I'd be dead within 5 minutes once I hit the high way.



I took my moped out on I-285 in ATL, i was doing 60 and a cop pulled me over and told me to gt off of the inter state


----------



## playstopause (May 6, 2008)

Leon said:


> do you model on the side?



 Chris --> many secret lives.


----------



## Michael (May 6, 2008)

Sweet lookin' bike man.


----------



## Chris (May 7, 2008)

Proper pics from the first 35 miles.


----------



## Groff (May 7, 2008)

Chris said:


> Same here. Going over steel grate expansion bridges used to scare the shit out of me too. I'd look down and just think "cheese grater".



I can't begin to explain how frightened I was the first time I went over one of those, especially since they come to a point, rather than being flat... It's a strange feeling when the bike wiggles around. There's one particular grate that I hate. Going into Atlantic City, there's a small bridge with a grate, and once you leave the pavement, it drops like 3-4 inches suddenly... THAT'S nerve wracking, even in a car (My car feels like it moves sideways a bit when I go over it!)

Luckily my bike has a very wide rear tire, unlike my friends Sportster, which has this skinny ass tire, he wobbles over those things like crazy.



> As a dumbass youth, I took a buddy's Hayabusa up to (speedo indicated, which is always WAY off) 200MPH on the fucking highway in the middle of the day. Tunnel vision like you wouldn't believe, and when I finally geared down I pulled over and threw up all over myself. *I pulled back in the parking lot covered in vomit and was just like "Yeah, that's fast."*
> 
> The stupid shit you do as a kid. I'm lucky I didn't kill myself.



 If that was my bike, i'd be pissed until you said that, then i'd be rolling.


I don't think I could ever go that fast on a bike... Too many things to go wrong, and it's guaranteed to end bad if something happens.


Have you ever had to ride in the rain before? Rain drops suddenly at 70mph = OUCH (Especially with the turtle shell helmet I wear... No face shield...) plus the rear brake is useless. I went to test the rear brake and it locked up without hesitation, but it corrected itself once I let off thankfully. I used the transmission to slow down, but was too afraid to see how much force I could use on the front brake, so I locked the back up in the last 5 feet before a traffic light and pulled her a bit sideways (In front of a cop no less!).

I took the side streets home and did about 20. I had no problems sticking to turns (Especially with the Avons I have on 'er, which are basically slicks) but braking = 

I've been riding motorcycles for many years, but nothing on road until 2005 when I got my license. There's nothing that could have prepared me fully for that... Specifically, the first time I ever took my bike out, and I went to make a slight right turn on a bend in the road...... I didn't know that steering is OPPOSITE when you're at speed! That's the weirdest fucking thing about motorcycles... Need to go left? Turn the bars to the right!


----------



## Chris (May 8, 2008)

Me = Owned.


----------



## Chris (May 8, 2008)

TheMissing said:


> Have you ever had to ride in the rain before? Rain drops suddenly at 70mph = OUCH (Especially with the turtle shell helmet I wear... No face shield...) plus the rear brake is useless. I went to test the rear brake and it locked up without hesitation, but it corrected itself once I let off thankfully. I used the transmission to slow down, but was too afraid to see how much force I could use on the front brake, so I locked the back up in the last 5 feet before a traffic light and pulled her a bit sideways (In front of a cop no less!).



Yeah, it sucks. I always wear a full helmet, but in the rain the wet visor is really bad for visibility, so I ususally end up with the visor up getting pelted in the face. It definitely sucks.


----------



## Groff (May 8, 2008)

Chris said:


> Yeah, it sucks. I always wear a full helmet, but in the rain the wet visor is really bad for visibility, so I ususally end up with the visor up getting pelted in the face. It definitely sucks.



There's a pair of gloves I own (not sure the brand, i'll post as soon as I get a chance) that have a 3" strip of wiper blade on the thumb. Seems kinda silly, but they actually work great.

I used them on my dirtbike all the time for water and mud. They're great!


----------



## Blind Faith (May 8, 2008)

Nice purchase!! Im to scared to ride a bike known people who have totally screwed themselves up because of it.

Looks like it could hold a 4x12 and 6x10 + a few flight cases


----------



## Nerina (May 11, 2008)

Chris said:


> Yeah.  Technically, this was the first ever picstory.
> 
> Guide To Brainbuckets



Awesome


----------



## DelfinoPie (May 11, 2008)

Leon said:


> do you model on the side?



 One of the first things I noticed about that pic, after of course the stunningly awesome helmet!


----------



## Jason (May 11, 2008)

I thought it too


----------



## Chris (May 16, 2008)

Some new parts came in today, so I tossed them on and snapped a couple of pics.

The Hugger was ~$60 off of eBay and the match and paint is perfect. The FE was as well, somewhere around $40 shipped. You can still see a bit of wire hanging behind the plate - I'm waiting on my lighted license plate frame to show up and those wires are for the bulb.


















I also finally got to take the bike for a rip with the M5 exhaust and DAMN does it sound fantastic. It's a little loud right now, and I'm probably going to get the 2B tip that supposedly quiets it a few DB, but it really does sound fan-friggin' tastic.


----------



## DelfinoPie (May 16, 2008)

It looks the fuckin' dogs bollocks, man. 

[action=DelfinoPie]is still extremely jealous of this whole acquisition.[/action]


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 16, 2008)

you gas saving son of a bitch  congrats man


----------



## msherman (May 16, 2008)

Excellent! We need to get you to a track day


----------



## Chris (May 16, 2008)

I'm hunting for an older FZR400 or so that I can keep for a tracker.  The next two track days up my way are completely booked, they fill up months in advance. ;(


----------



## msherman (May 16, 2008)

Maybe next weekend I`ll bomb out there, and we can do it up.
Just registered this bad boy I imported it from the Netherlands last year.
V-3 two stroke




Then there is always the NSR 250SP
V-2 two stroke with Dry clutch, and all the goodies.
260 lbs wet, and 70 hp.
The best handling streetbike ever!


----------



## yellowv (May 16, 2008)

Nice. I have wanted to get an R6 for a while. And nice bike Mike. 2 stroke 400's are awesome. Nothing sounds as wicked as a 2 stroke.


----------



## Trespass (May 25, 2008)

I'm all dirt and backtrails, with a heavily modded 2 stroke Yamaha 250, and a supercross sized Kowasaki KX80, great stuff. Streets are too flat , not enough hills. (San Francisco would be neat though)


----------

